# i can't install packages remotly



## SIFE (Oct 26, 2009)

Salamo Alikom

```
echo $PACKAGESITE
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/
```
if i type : 

```
pkg_add -vr nasm
```
i get :

```
scheme:   [ftp]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/nasm.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 220 Welcome to freebsd.isc.org.
>>> USER anonymous
<<< 331 Please specify the password.
>>> PASS SIFE@localhost
<<< 230 Login successful.
>>> PWD
<<< 257 "/"
>>> CWD pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All
<<< 250 Directory successfully changed.
>>> MODE S
<<< 200 Mode set to S.
>>> TYPE I
<<< 200 Switching to Binary mode.
setting passive mode
>>> PASV
<<< 227 Entering Passive Mode (204,152,184,73,84,19).
opening data connection
initiating transfer
>>> RETR nasm.tbz
<<< 550 Failed to open file.
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/nasm.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/nasm.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```


----------



## Beastie (Oct 27, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> ```
> echo $PACKAGESITE
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/All/
> ```


Easy. If you want to call pkg_add with the package name only (without the version), you have to use the */Latest/* directory instead of */All/*. Files in latest are symlinked to the real files stored in all. All contains "nasm-2.xx.tbz" but you're asking for "nasm.tbz".


----------



## SIFE (Oct 27, 2009)

thx ,this help .
do i have add PACKAGESITE variable to .profile or .login to make the master package site .


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> thx ,this help .
> do i have add PACKAGESITE variable to .profile or .login to make the master package site .



That more or less depends on which shell you use.

I suggest using the stable packages. Those are the 'latest' versions of the packages. The release versions tend to be somewhat old.

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/


----------

